# 2 days after surgery, NO voice



## redmoon (May 14, 2012)

I had my surgery Friday morning (6/22). I do not have any voice! I mean, I sound like I'm whispering when i'm at full volume. My voice gets quickly fatigued, and I choke if I drink too fast, I make a weird noise (like my breath wont stay IN me) to just turn over in bed, or have a BM, coughing and burping are very difficult. All this sound normal for two days post-op?


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds pretty much the same as I felt the first couple of days - had surgery Thursday afternoon. Starting to feel a little better now and my voice is doing great.


----------



## Rochelle70 (May 5, 2012)

I had my surgery June 6th and that's excatly how I felt and it slowly starts to go away and now I can burp and yell at people like I use to.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't remember my voice being compromised too much. I was really worried about my voice because I enjoy singing with a choir so I was majorly relieved when everything seemed O.K. My voice was weak for months and I'd feel like I was going to lose it if I talked or sang too long but nine months later everything seems to be pretty much normal. At choir practice tonight we were singing a very strong "Battle Hymn of the Republic" and some of the very highest soprano notes caused a tiny bit of discomfort in my neck - not my throat but my neck.

The most pain I ever experienced was when I tried to take some humongous calcium tablets and I really could not comfortably swallow them. I felt like I bruised my throat so much that I stopped taking that brand and found something else.

Still thinking back, while I don't remember much pain after surgery, one thing that I definitely noticed was how tender my neck was for months. I had surgery the end of September and all winter I could not tolerate anything tight around my neck. I found a soft, stretchy faux turtleneck that was comfortable but I couldn't bear scarves, necklaces or even a car seatbelt pressing on my neck. That, too, has all since faded along with my scar. I doubt anyone today would know I ever had a scar - it has totally disappeared.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

LOL Rochelle!!!

Sounds pretty normal. My first few days I had very little voice. It came back though. Don't be stressing over it. It all takes time.

:hugs:


----------



## redmoon (May 14, 2012)

My voice is finally starting to improve, I was getting worried about the choking/breathing/etc. issues that I might need further study.

Now if I talk too much I feel a lump on my esophagus, something must be getting swollen in there! Ibuprofen helps and being quiet helps- I'm sure my family will appreciate that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redmoon said:


> I had my surgery Friday morning (6/22). I do not have any voice! I mean, I sound like I'm whispering when i'm at full volume. My voice gets quickly fatigued, and I choke if I drink too fast, I make a weird noise (like my breath wont stay IN me) to just turn over in bed, or have a BM, coughing and burping are very difficult. All this sound normal for two days post-op?


Oh, my gosh!! How are you??? I know you were looking forward to getting this behind you!

Hope those who have had the surgery rally 'round and share but you know and I know that if for any reason you are in doubt; call your doctor!

Are you taped, stapled or sewn up? Are you icing down?


----------



## redmoon (May 14, 2012)

I am icing less and less every day. If I talk too much I have a feeling of a lump in my throat but ibuprofen and shutting up really help. I'm definitely better than I was when I wrote that post! I was glued and I have a strip over it.


----------



## Georgie73 (Jun 27, 2012)

I had the same issues with my voice. Mine took about a week to really come back, but even now, four weeks after surgery, I still have days where it's like it just wears out easily....most likely because it's been a day when I just never shut up...lol.

I still also have the same feeling of the lump in my throat. Some days better than others, but from what the awesome people here have told me, that can be completely normal throughout the healing process.

But Andros is right, if you ever have any doubt about how things are going, call your doc.


----------

